# 3D Animation Art



## McMurphy (May 29, 2005)

Unless I have missed the thread, I have noticed that we don't have an art discussion in regards to 3D art animation. 

http://www.goldschoolstudios.com/

A good example is viewable from the site's front page. As an industry, 3D animation has largely focused on two subjects: futuristic themes (such as Appleseed) or highly marketable children's stories (such as Shrek). 

Instead, this three minute piece ("Old Dog, New Trick") is a homage to 2D animation often found in the '20s and '30s. The piece has been featured in the Interface International Film Festival and was a finalist in the 2005 Academy of Art Spring Show.


----------

